# Cardio to lose weight



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Just looking to do some cardio 3 nights a week after my strength training programme. Just wanting to burn abit of fat. I understand that diet is key but just want to do that little extra.

Preferably swimming and treadmill.

Thanks


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Is this a question or a statement?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

A question, as in how many lengths or how long on the treadmill at what speed.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Would 15 minutes on the treadmill and 15 minutes swimming be enough 3 x a week ?

Aswell as 2 x rugby training and 1 rugby match ?


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

It would be a good start mate. Be careful not to overtrain though.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hard to say...

Don't know how fat you are, the speed of your metabolism, how many calories your taking etc..

Just experiment mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well in my opinion anything less than 20min cardio on one machine is useless as your heart rate does not have time to rise which in turn helps with fat burning.

i would just do 30-45 min on the treadmill at 5% incline at 3mph...


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

What is 3mph in kmph as that is what the treadmills are in at my gym.

The max speed is 20.


----------



## discobiskit (Nov 20, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> What is 3mph in kmph as that is what the treadmills are in at my gym.
> 
> The max speed is 20.


3 MPH is 4.8 KMPH


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Ill round that up to 5 kmph, thats almost walking though.

So 30 minutes almost walking on an incline will help burn fat ?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Im getting a little confused with KMPH and the settings on mine.

Today i set the incline to 5 ( dont know if its 5% as advised )

And i set the speed to 5 ( this is out of 20 and i dont know if this is 5kmph )

This was just walking and it wasnt hard at all. I did it for 5 minutes and my heart rate didnt change at all and i couldnt imagine it doing after 30 minutes.

Have i done something wrong ?


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Anybody please ?

Im at gym tomorow and need some good cardio to do to help burn fat.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

a fast paced walk for 30mins will burn calories from fat stores in the body, going faster will only burn calories from the food you've eaten, so yes a walk is what you need


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

gym rat said:


> a fast paced walk for 30mins will burn calories from fat stores in the body, going faster will only burn calories from the food you've eaten, so yes a walk is what you need


Not true completely true dude.

*Total* calories burnt will be higher from high intensity (which is what you need) and EPOC is raised so calorie burning will be raised for longer


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

even tho there are more calories burnt with the hit... is it all from fat storage? forgot to ask you that the other day mate


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

gym rat said:


> even tho there are more calories burnt with the hit... is it all from fat storage? forgot to ask you that the other day mate


There will (probably...depending on the amount you do obvioulsy) be more fat burnt through H.I.I.T

The only reason this 'fat burning' zone bullsh1t refers to is the *percentage* of where the calories come from.... I put a table in to the post that I sent you last night mate..

Basically to demonstrate how pointless it is - guess when 100% fat stores are burnt? Total rest. Any movement you do is going to use carbohydrate too...even the low intensity stuff

Bottom line is remember the 'law of thermo-dynamics'

More calories in = weight gain

More calories out = weight loss

Therefore, you want to lose weight, you need to burn more calories right? Then H.I.I.T is your answer

And no, you won't go catabolic provided you dont go do the fasted morning cardio.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

ah24 said:


> There will (probably...depending on the amount you do obvioulsy) be more fat burnt through H.I.I.T
> 
> The only reason this 'fat burning' zone bullsh1t refers to is the *percentage* of where the calories come from.... I put a table in to the post that I sent you last night mate..
> 
> ...


nice one dude,


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Nathan, I think you need to decide what your goals are, 6pack or rugby.

Why waste valuable cardio time worrying about how much fat you can loose when your question should clearly be " I want to git fitter for rugby, what cardio should I do "


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I will be starting a new rugby team in April as i am going to u18s. This will be pre season for about 4 monthes so i will have plenty time at training to get fit for rugby.

What i want to do at the gym is strength trainin, which i am and do some cardio at the end to help burn some fat.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

losing weight then running will acomplish that as it will burn many more calories than a brisk walk but the majority of those calories will come from carbs not fat, where if you walked at a brisk pace fast enough to sweat and raise your HR but not to fast that you could not talk this will be low enough to burn more fat calories than carb calories....

look at marathon runners they are very slim but if you took their BF% it would shock you to see it being higher than they look this is because their intensity when training is high so carbs are used more than fat for energy.......another example is competing BB's nearly all the guys i know use low - medium intensity cardio (walking on a treadmill) and they reach sub 5% BF readings in 12 weeks....


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Ok. Ill give it ago tomorow.

Speed 5 out of max 20

incline 5 out of max 15

20 minutes


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what you will find is that some treadmills are different than others...my treadmill at home if i put it on 2.5mph i find it to be what i need although the treadmill at castles needs to be set at 3.4mph to do the same speed it must be down tocalabration....so you need to go by how you are feeling...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> look at marathon runners they are very slim but if you took their BF% it would shock you to see it being higher than they look this is because their intensity when training is high so carbs are used more than fat for energy.


Mate, marathon runners train pretty low intensity.

My manager is one too, her runs are all moderate to low intensity - just for a bloody long time..

Sprinters train high intensity, and hold onto muscle well *and* are low bodyfat.

Theres more than one way to skin a cat as we know..and your a fan of low intensity cardio - which works obviously, only have to look at your avvy to see that. But in my opinion, when utilized properly, H.I.I.T is the best and the most beneficial.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i disagree Adam....can you explain why HIIT is more beneficial??


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

This is turning in to a fascinating thread.

Low intensity tends to work better for me personally, but like Adam says I'm sure there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes most definatly as it is the way with dieting and training all i can speak of is what has worked for me and those that i have coached or helped to diet....


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Im just trying to think of what i can do on the treadmill. It looks like im going to do low intensity cardio training but im still unsure of the speeds etc.

When you do your treadmill, whats the max speed and max incline ?

does 5 out of 20 for speed and 5 out of 15 look ok for me ?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i disagree Adam....can you explain why HIIT is more beneficial??


Post I made a while ago;

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/352584-post16.html


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

nathanlowe said:


> Im just trying to think of what i can do on the treadmill. It looks like im going to do low intensity cardio training but im still unsure of the speeds etc.
> 
> When you do your treadmill, whats the max speed and max incline ?
> 
> does 5 out of 20 for speed and 5 out of 15 look ok for me ?


Everyone is different dude....what seems low intensity to Paul could be high intensity to someone else. And vice versa

In essence it's just a brisk walk on an incline, your looking into it too much


----------



## henteaser (Jan 9, 2007)

Currently using a rowing machine, in the morning, before breakfast, 3 times a week...... for nothing other than to reduce bodyfat.

Im really confused now to which technique to use and when!!

HIIT for 20 min or lower intensity for 40? :help:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

henteaser said:


> HIIT for 20 min or lower intensity for 40? :help:


HIIT for the most part, low intensity around legs day


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

ah24 said:


> There will (probably...depending on the amount you do obvioulsy) be more fat burnt through H.I.I.T
> 
> The only reason this 'fat burning' zone bullsh1t refers to is the *percentage* of where the calories come from.... I put a table in to the post that I sent you last night mate..
> 
> ...


Mate its not true that the only time you burn 100% fat is at rest - its different for all, for some people it is. I have been tested twice its quite interesting - I burnt 100% fat up to about 105bpm. The fitter you get (HIT is great for this) you body will keep burning fat at a higher bpm.

When I first did the test my body stopped burning any fat at all during exercise at about 130bpm, after getting very fit and tested again I was burning Fat all the way up to 155 bpm.

http://www.trainsmart.com/metCalorie.asp


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

maccer said:


> Mate its not true that the only time you burn 100% fat is at rest - its different for all, for some people it is. I have been tested twice its quite interesting - *I burnt 100% fat up to about 105bpm.* The fitter you get (HIT is great for this) you body will keep burning fat at a higher bpm.
> 
> When I first did the test my body stopped burning any fat at all during exercise at about 130bpm, after getting very fit and tested again I was burning Fat all the way up to 155 bpm.
> 
> http://www.trainsmart.com/metCalorie.asp


Thats highly unlikely I'm afraid. Muscle Glyocogen will also be used


----------



## henteaser (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks that makes pretty interesting reading....

So most people, while exercising ABOVE a certain heart rate the body stops burning fat ?

Is that correct?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

maccer said:


> Mate its not true that the only time you burn 100% fat is at rest - its different for all, for some people it is. I have been tested twice its quite interesting - *I burnt 100% fat up to about 105bpm*. The fitter you get (HIT is great for this) you body will keep burning fat at a higher bpm.
> 
> When I first did the test my body stopped burning any fat at all during exercise at about 130bpm, after getting very fit and tested again I was burning Fat all the way up to 155 bpm.
> 
> http://www.trainsmart.com/metCalorie.asp


LOL, who told you that?

100% fat stores at 105bpm? Not happening dude.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

So it looks like 30 minutes of low intensity cardio at 5/20 speed an 5/15 incline ?


----------



## henteaser (Jan 9, 2007)

to be fair this is getting quite confusing...everyone is posting so called "facts" but yet everyone seems to disagree??

Can anyone actually answer this guys?



> LOL, who told you that?
> 
> 100% fat stores at 105bpm? Not happening dude.


ok fair commnet but tell him WHY not....some of us are quite new to all this!!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

henteaser said:


> ok fair commnet but tell him WHY not....some of us are quite new to all this!!


Right...in a rush so sorry if it doesn't make sense...PM me tomorrow and I'll try and explain a little better..

Fat and glucose are the 2 main sources of energy for exercise.

Now, for them both to be burned there has to be a an RER (Respiratory Exchange Ratio) of around 0.85 - between Oxygen and Carbon Dioxide.....oxygen is taken is, CO2 is burnt.

The body burns its highest percentage of fat when RER is at 0.71 - so why shouldnt someone exercise at 0.71 all the time? Simply...because 0.71 is achieved when the body is at *total* rest. This is how fat burning zone came about, through the percentage of fats being oxidized....not through how much *energy* is used.....which dictates overall weight loss.

Now im really running late....do a quick search on EPOC (Excessive Post-exercise Oxygen Consumption) and you'll understand again why H.I.I.T is better for burning fat....

Also, try reading that link I posted in this thread a few posts up

sorry gtaa run


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

ah24 said:


> LOL, who told you that?
> 
> 100% fat stores at 105bpm? Not happening dude.


Read the link that I posted then go have the test done, its supposed to be accurate - there is lots of literature on it.


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Ri
> 
> The body burns its highest percentage of fat when RER is at 0.71
> 
> sorry gtaa run


How do you know that? That is not true, for some it maybe but not for all. Everyone is unique - read up on "metabolic testing" You are going off very old literature mate


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Rightyho had the trainsmart system along with TT, he wrote quite a bit about on MT about 18 months ago.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the link you posted for the reason HIIT is more beneficial is that not Laynes theorys Adam?

but these are only words adam and long ones at that, i can garentee you if you prepped someone for a show and insisted they did HIIT cardio for the whole 12 weeks they would lose alot of muscle compared to some one who hits the cardio doing a brisk walk at say 3.5mph on an incline plus the tone of the muscle would be better.....

i really dont care about links and words to be honest i would rather go by real time results and my experiance and this tells me that for 99% of the guys and girls that compete the best way to lose fat and maintain muscle is to do low/medium intensity cardio not HIIT Cardio....this may sound blunt but it is my opinion and i stand by it as you do by yours.....


----------



## samcim (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree, real results wins!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good back there sam


----------



## samcim (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Pscarb, working on it


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the link you posted for the reason HIIT is more beneficial is that not Laynes theorys Adam?
> 
> but these are only words adam and long ones at that, i can garentee you if you prepped someone for a show and insisted they did HIIT cardio for the whole 12 weeks they would lose alot of muscle compared to some one who hits the cardio doing a brisk walk at say 3.5mph on an incline plus the tone of the muscle would be better.....
> 
> i really dont care about links and words to be honest i would rather go by real time results and my experiance and this tells me that for 99% of the guys and girls that compete the best way to lose fat and maintain muscle is to do low/medium intensity cardio not HIIT Cardio....this may sound blunt but it is my opinion and i stand by it as you do by yours.....


totally agree with you hun, i found HITT didnt do anything for me apart from overtraininng effects, I do slow/mod 30-45 mins much better x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one carly, i find this method very good for the women i coach as well...


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Different strokes for different folks.

I have used HIIT and Steady State separatley and together and I have found that a mixture of the two is best but I agree with Paul, you have to go with personal experience.


----------



## AR77 (Mar 1, 2008)

hey guys, just a quick question.

Does HIT not mean that you burn more calories throughout the duration of the day after the exercise? As in it has a lasting effect?

Would this not be beneficial? Or is it wrong?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why would you burn more calories through the day??


----------



## samcim (Feb 24, 2008)

Doesnt HIT increase EPOC? ( excess postexercise oxygen consumption )


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm goin jump in ask a quick question and then get outta this thread as I have nothing to add to it. My wife is ready to lose weight after having our baby two yrs. ago. We are fine tuning her diet as she already eats very clean. Cardio is the direction I'm taking her in the gym. So am I to understand low Cardio ( fast walk ) for about 45-60 minute is this a good way to start, until I get a chance to research it more we are starting her tommorrow?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate this is they way i have kelped many women including a freind of my wifes lose 2stone in 3 weeks with a combined diet and cardio programme...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Can I PM you later?


----------



## AR77 (Mar 1, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> why would you burn more calories through the day??


Something about it elevating your metabolism?

I don't know if its right, or any scientific proof. It's just what I read somewhere.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

No disrespect to anybody who has told me to do HIIT etc but im just looking at the physique of Pscarb and it looks like he knows the score. By the sounds of it he has been there, done that and got the t shirt.

Ill keep people updated to see if

30 minutes, speed 7 , incline 5 does drop any weight/body fat from me.

I assume it will as without these three 30 minute sessions, i believe i would not put on any fat etc so doing this can only make me lose it.


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

My wife is ready to start her diet Paul, 2/3 stone to come off , is the diet you planned for your friends wife similar to the one you have suggested to munckin? I've done a lot of reading on this board but she's a typical women, thinks she knows best and struggles to listen to me 

She would listen to you I'm sure.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate it is similar, the key is not to make so alien thus hard to follow i normally sit down and find out what the women would normally eat throughout the day and what her work/home life is like concerning time etc to see what is practical......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Nathonlowe - i used to hit my cardio really hard through my pre-contest diet and lost far to much muscle until i started using this method 30-45min on a medium speed and incline will shift the fat and spare the muscle you have my guarantee


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cellaratt said:


> Can I PM you later?


yes mate of course...


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yes mate it is similar, the key is not to make so alien thus hard to follow i normally sit down and find out what the women would normally eat throughout the day and what her work/home life is like concerning time etc to see what is practical......


Thanks for the reply Paul - I think the problem is she doesn't eat enough and goes hours without eating. We've a 5yr old and fitting life around her as will you know with kids of your own can make it hard to keep to a routine. I really want to help her and will suggest she writes everything down and if ok I'll drop you a pm and run it passed you for guidance .

Sorry for jumping on your thread nathan.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Sorry that your getting mithered.

How will i know if the intensity is enough. Will it be a real struggle and if not should i increase the incline or the speed.

As you suggested, im putting the speed from 5 to 7. If this is to easy, should i then make the incline harder ?


----------



## wgtnmuscle (May 23, 2007)

keep it simple

diet and cardio will reudce the weight


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hertderg yes mate drop me a pm...

Nathon dont worry about me getting asked questions mate it is one of the reasons i am here...you will know when the intensity is enough as you will break sweat and be slightly out of breath but not bent over knackered...

wgtnmuscle that is the 3rd post i have seen of your saying pretty much the same thing can you give an example of a diet you would follow to acheive weight loss whilst keeping muscle...


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been following this thread - really interesting.

I'm going to mix and match my cardio sessions from now on.. a change up is always good regardless to confuse the body. Plan now is for a 30-40min high intensity walk with 10-15 HIT to finish me off. Should be on the floor at the end


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Keep us posted on your progress then Musio.

I never knew that low intensity cardio would burn fat. I use to just do a KM on the treadmill at high speeds. Never lost weight or put it on. Maybe i might shed a few pounds and drop the body fat a little.


----------

